# Naturally raised bees for sale



## sqkcrk

"Natural" beekeeping? What's that? Isn't anything we do to bees unNatural to them? Please define.

Oh yeah, Welcome aboard.

My bees are Free Range Bees.


----------



## Specialkayme

Does "Naturally raised" mean organic? No pesticides? Top bar only? No foundation? Natural cell size? I'm afraid I'm a little confused on what "naturally raised" is.

Either way, welcome to the site!


----------



## dragonfly

Welcome to Beesource Galoways.


----------



## Galoways

Hello Dragonfly,

Thanks for the welcome. BTW-I did find B.Weaver in your state who sounds promissing for buying bees. Have you done business with them?


----------



## Galoways

hello Sqkcrk,

I'm certain you positively know a heck of a lot more about bees than I.
So..........when I speak of naturally raised; I mean not fumigants or chemical treatments by humans! So if you just want to sting me; you succeded.


----------



## Galoways

Specialkayme,

Another Africanized beekeeper tying to use the venom. 
????? I don't know what your talking about????

PLEEEZ give me a break!


----------



## Specialkayme

Haha, no worries Galoways. I wasn't trying to insult you or anything. I was just trying to throw out a few "buzz words" (pun intended) to see if any of those were closer to what you were looking for.

The term "Naturally raised" isn't something that has a common meaning in the beekeeping community. Some throw out the term "natural" hives, but even that doesn't have the same meaning from one beekeeper to another. "Treatment free" is a more common term used, but again, what isn't a treatment to one person is to another. "Chemical free" runs much like "treatment free," as some of the treatments (while comprising of chemical compounds) aren't necessarily _harsh_ chemical compounds. It all depends on your view.

Does your head hurt by now? Sorry, mine does too 

There are a few threads on here that talk about treatments that are well worth the read, if you have the time. Contact a local beekeepers association, get a mentor, and talk to them about treatment free bees, and treatment free options. It's really a learning process.

If you are interested in purchasing bees that are along the lines of what you are looking for, take a look at B.Weaver or "The Fat Bee Man" in Georgia (if you want his info I can try to find it). Both are good starting points.

Sorry if I offended you, it wasn't my intention. I was trying to help.


----------



## BEES4U

Here's a URL that supports your Natural keeping of the bees"

http://magic.server101.com/beekeeping/



Introducing the Quick Start Guide to Natural Beekeeping ...
Feb 26, 2009 ... This entry was posted in Free Downloads, Questions Answered, Sustainable Beekeeping and tagged beehive, diy beehive, natural beekeeping, ...


Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Bsweet

Welcome Galoways, As stated above you kinda confused ue as to just what you were asking, Again welcome,enjoy,learn and share your thoughts. You might try Long Lane Honeybees in Ill. Bsweet


----------



## sqkcrk

Yeah, what SpecialKay said.

What strikes me about BEEginners is they think so differently and speak so differently it's as if I went to France, or maybe Quebec, and tried to get by speaking a language I didn't know how to use well or properly. This is a problem w/ internet beekeeping. We don't all speak the same language. Words have meaning and if not used the same way as others mean, they cause confusing. So, say what you mean and be prepared to explain what you mean when others are confused or setr back by terms such as "Natural".

Apitherapy, aka bee sting therapy, is supposed to be good for you, according to some people.


----------



## sqkcrk

Heh,heh. What's a browser? I'll try it again. Maybe I didn't wait long enuf.

Another thing I haven't learned yet is to just say "Welcome." and to let other, more diplomatic persons ask question for clarification. In reference to the reaction to my first post on this Thread.

One thing I have learned, as a beekeeper, is that each sting hurts, but, if you are going to be a beekeeper, you have to just scrape them off and keep going.


----------



## bsquad

Welcome, Galoways! I'm only been here a month (and don't even have bees yet!) so I can't answer your question myself, but you're going to find a ton of info here. You'll probably want to check out the top-bar hive forum for a lot of what it sounds like you're looking for. 

The word 'natural' is a loaded word in beekeeping, it seems. 


Best of luck!


----------



## Galoways

Not offended.......just wanted information and leads.
Opinions are like you know what.................everyone has one.

I just know what we'd like to try and do.Iif we are not successfull we will just keep trying.

Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Galoways

Hey Bsquad!

I've found a ton of stuff on the net about top bar beekeeping. Another good site with some common sense back to nature approach on beekeeping is Bee Landing. The guy has some neat videos on Youtube.

Thanks


----------



## Galoways

Sqkcrk,

Take the time to read, listen and understand a newbee to the bee world. Insted of being so judgemental. 
I'm not in a contest here.......simply looking for a little help. Which you'd obviously rather 
not contribute! So not a problem just take long buzzzzzzzzzz Offfffffff !


----------



## Galoways

Bsweet ,

Give me a break ! Confused you say! Not at all.......not with your experience.

I didn't know I was in the courtroom. What I mean by natural is !!
Done as close to NATURE (root word of natural) as possible. Can you understand that!!


----------



## Omie

sqkcrk said:


> Words have meaning and if not used the same way as others mean, they cause confusing...
> 
> Apitherapy, aka bee sting therapy, is supposed to be good for you, according to some people.


Actually, I learned that the term 'apitherapy' doesn't refer only to bee sting therapy, but to the medicinal/health uses of _all_ bee products as well, including venom, propolis, royal jelly, wax, honey, etc.
Yet another example of words meaning different things to different people!


----------



## Specialkayme

Galoways,

Take a second to relax. We mean you no harm. We are just trying to make sure that you understand our "terminology."

Everyone would like for you, and everyone else to stick around and learn together.


----------



## sqkcrk

Galoways said:


> Sqkcrk,
> 
> Take the time to read, listen and understand a newbee to the bee world. Insted of being so judgemental.
> I'm not in a contest here.......simply looking for a little help. Which you'd obviously rather
> not contribute! So not a problem just take long buzzzzzzzzzz Offfffffff !


You are going to get along here just fine. I don't know how you interpreted my questions as being hostile, but you did. I really think you should join Tailgater so we can spar. If you don't like my questions, maybe you should just ignore them.

By the way, if you wish to block any of my comments or replys from showing up on your screen you can block them. There is a way.

Bee Happy. Like you said, everyone has an opinion. Enjoy yours.


----------



## sqkcrk

Omie said:


> Actually, I learned that the term 'apitherapy' doesn't refer only to bee sting therapy, but to the medicinal/health uses of _all_ bee products as well, including venom, propolis, royal jelly, wax, honey, etc.


That's why I put in the "aka bee sting", since that's what was refered to by the OPer. 

I gotta get away from this Thread.

"The Blue Note" is on. I'm gonna get into the Blues Groove. See ya.

dum, dum, dee, dum, dum,
dum, dum, dum, dum,dum.


----------



## Omie

I think there has just been a combination of misinterpretation of tone and differing definitions of words here. I don't think anyone means to be rude either way. Hopefully we can all start over with no hard feelings.

Hey Galoways- be sure to check out not only the Top Bar Hives forum here but also the "Biological Beekeeping" forum here, which is exactly about keeping bees more 'naturally'- in terms of chemical treatment avoidance, hive designs, etc.
there is even a forum about native bees and other pollinators!


----------



## BeeCurious

Specialkayme said:


> If you are interested in purchasing bees that are along the lines of what you are looking for, take a look at B.Weaver or "The Fat Bee Man" in Georgia (if you want his info I can try to find it). Both are good starting points.



I was surprised to see this posting by Don:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=249706&highlight=thymol


----------



## Smoothy

Hey Galoways, 
I feel like I must apologize for some of the beekeeping brethren here on this site.They're some very experienced and extremely knowledgeable people here, but at the same time, you get nothing but questions from your posts. Everyone here knows(or should know unless they're stuck under a rock somewhere) what "natural" beekeeping means, whether it's with a Lang,a top bar or any other setup one wishes. No chemicals and the least amount of intrusion on the hive would be my first thought. But instead you have some people who have to make a big deal out of it and play dumb. Keep your head up and you'll find what you're looking for here.


Bee well


----------



## Specialkayme

BeeCurious said:


> I was surprised to see this posting by Don:
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=249706&highlight=thymol


Me too. I was also surprised to find out that he uses boracic acid in his hives to keep the SHB away, but his methods are usually more "natural" than the average I suppose. He at least tries to utilize natural bee space through the use of nucs more so than 10 or 8 frames, along with small cell. He isn't perfect, but he's a start.

If you boil it straight down to it, the only "natural" beekeeping would be letting them go into nature, and not managing them at all. So, there isn't anything "natural" about beekeeping. But we have to strike a medium somewhere. Either with few visits, no chemicals, few chemicals. More natural is relative.



Smoothy said:


> Everyone here knows(or should know unless they're stuck under a rock somewhere) what "natural" beekeeping means, whether it's with a Lang,a top bar or any other setup one wishes.


Go to your next beekeepers meeting, better yet your next STATE beekeepers meeting and ask a number of beeks what "natural" beekeeping means. I'd suggest that you ask a number of State Certified Master Beekeepers. While you are at it, call up your local university apiculture program, or Co-op extension office and ask them what the definition of "natural" beekeeping is. 

Trust me, you would be shocked at the difference of answers you get. NOT everyone here knows what "natural" beekeeping means, and very few people have the same definition. We were more or less trying to figure out what Galoways' definition was to better help him in his search.



Smoothy said:


> But instead you have some people who ... play dumb.


Who's playing?


----------



## Smoothy

Uh, have you asked all of these different groups and organizations in your area what "natural" beekeeping means? If not, maybe you'll be surprised at the number of people who would say the same as I. Bottom line here is to be alert to what the poster is inquiring about. Give them answers, not sarcastic questions.


----------



## Specialkayme

Yes, actually I have. I have had conversations with NC Master Beekeepers and "Beekeeping Doctors" (technically they have Entomology PhD's, but that's really just semantics) about Natural Beekeeping, organic beekeeping, and chemical free beekeeping. As stated previously, it's open to interpretation.

Good job asking me the same question without actually thinking about what I said. Very tricky.


----------



## Barry

OK friends, things need to go in a different direction here. This is not the place to have your own debate about what is natural. Give the new member a break and lighten up.


----------



## sqkcrk

Smoothy said:


> Hey Galoways,
> I feel like I must apologize for some of the beekeeping brethren here on this site.They're some very experienced and extremely knowledgeable people here, but at the same time, you get nothing but questions from your posts.


I think you are making too many assumptions. Please don't.


----------



## BEES4U

Thank you Barry!
Ernie


----------



## sqkcrk

Smoothy said:


> Give them answers, not sarcastic questions.


I certainly hope you don't think any of my questions were sarcastic, because you would be wrong. I ask because I don't know or because I want to understand what someone means. If you ever think differeently, ask me.


----------



## sqkcrk

Yes Barry, thanks. Thanks for not coming down to hard on the newbies.


----------



## Smoothy

Good job asking me the same question without actually thinking about what I said. Very tricky.[/QUOTE]

I did think about what you said, and thought it was rediculous. Not a trick.:lpf:


----------

